# Bass VSTi for metal



## NikolajBak (Feb 17, 2018)

Hi do any of you know a good free bass VSTi that would work for metal? I'm interested in a bass guitar sound. I'm not going to use it on an actual recording, just in the writing proces. 
The important part is, that it sounds like a actual bass guitar  , and that it is able to play down to the low b, like on a 5-string. 
Thanks!


----------



## EmaDaCuz (Feb 17, 2018)

Easiest way, play your guitar through a VST octaver, a VST bass amp, and a 4x10 bass cab IR.


----------



## Genome (Feb 17, 2018)

Ample Sound AMR

http://www.amplesound.net/en/pro-pd.asp?id=18

And put it through a VST Amp for some distortion

Edit: Sorry, didn't spot that you specified free!


----------



## brutalwizard (Feb 17, 2018)

http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/...e-for-all-my-sso-homies-my-newest-mix.316996/ check out this thread. 

I made a pretty neat bass vsti libary.


----------



## goobaba (Feb 19, 2018)

I found that the cab IR has a greater impact on overall quality of sound than the amp sim.

I use the Redwirez Ampeg cab IR and it's got a nice beefy sound.

EDIT: Ah you're looking for a virtual instrument. I was talking about recording a real bass guitar DI.


----------



## QuantumSoundLab (Feb 19, 2018)

If you've got Kontakt there's an absolutely fantastic library by the name of Chronos made by Ivy at Death Culture Studios. He made it to replace Trilian's "Hardcore finger" patches in his arsenal. What's nice about it is that it will totally do the unrealistic metal bass sound where everything is at max velocity and downpicked if that's your thing, but if you wanna spend 5 minutes and do some key switching you can make it sound super realistic. It also has a lot of tuning options, including ones that go way down into an octave below low B to compete with 8 string tunings. It only has one sound but it does that sound extremely well.

Another one that comes to mind is IK Multimedia's Modo bass. It's special thing is that it let's you create your own kind of hybrid bass of sort. Put a jazz pickup and active electronics in a rickenbacker, that sort of thing. Does great 5 string tones but no lower than low B. Great if you want a multitude of sounds.


----------



## PatientMental76 (Mar 4, 2018)

EmaDaCuz said:


> Easiest way, play your guitar through a VST octaver, a VST bass amp, and a 4x10 bass cab IR.



Do not do this your going to waste a ton of time & its going to sound like dog shit! Depends on what your playing, some bass vst's will not go lower than standard tuning. Trilian is the best ive found & i tune to A standard


----------



## EmaDaCuz (Mar 4, 2018)

PatientMental76 said:


> Do not do this your going to waste a ton of time & its going to sound like dog shit!



He said he needs it for the writing process, so it can sound very shitty...


----------

